# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Vera Wang F/W 2016 during New York Fashion Week 16.02.2016 x8



## brian69 (17 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (17 Feb. 2016)

Thanks for Kendall


----------



## koftus89 (20 Feb. 2016)

vielen dank.


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

beautifull


----------

